# Carzone - Are Cars Selling Anymore?



## Mini3277 (2 Jan 2009)

As I suffer from a slight obsession relating to cars I spend a fair amount of time looking at what for sale and how much etc... One thing I've noticed more and more over the last number of months is that car simply don't seem to be selling at all....

As anyone currently got a car for sale on Carzone, if so are you getting any legitimate calls?


----------



## Hillsalt (2 Jan 2009)

I tried to sell a car with carzone in 2004 and had no luck. It is still a good barometer of price.


----------



## Mick Dundee (2 Jan 2009)

I suffer from a similar plight to yourself mini - find myself looking up carzone and autotrader on a regular basis fishing out a bargain and dreaming of my next aquisition. To cut to the chase, i have a car for sale on carzone just with the past few days. No calls as yet though and I don't see it changing too much over the next few days....


----------



## mercman (3 Jan 2009)

Has no one heard of the difficult trading conditions car dealers are having at the moment ?


----------



## rheinie (3 Jan 2009)

mercman said:


> Has no one heard of the difficult trading conditions car dealers are having at the moment ?


Not sure about traders having difficult times (well not surprised ) if my experience is anything to go by.Rang 2 garages today re 2006 vw golf both said they had beautiful ones for sale for 16500 to 17000 .Got a friend to ring and ask about trading in 2006 golf against new 2009 golf and was offered 10000 as trade in .Surley if they are selling 06 golf for 16 to 17k and offering 10k as trade in they must be doing ok ,nice mark up I think.


----------



## tosullivan (3 Jan 2009)

they are taking a chance on the trade in.....

needless to say if they take a car in and it doesn't sell straight away they need to factor that in


----------



## Mahons (3 Jan 2009)

hey,

I've put my car up for sale on carzone two days ago, no calls as of yet, one email asking if I'd be interested in a straight swap. Told them I'd swap for cash, no response ;-)

anyone know how the Carzone Views work - do they consider a view to be looking at a photo i.e. 8 photos up implies 8 views if all photos are looked at?

Mahons


----------



## staff100 (5 Jan 2009)

I put up my car for sale on carzone last december just to see if i would get any response. All I got were scammers and magazines to try and sell adverts. It is a bad time to be selling cars as the market has bottomed but beware of the scammers.

Staff


----------



## daithi28 (5 Jan 2009)

I've found Carzone's service isn't as good as it once was and the price of placing an ad has jumped up. Whereas it was previously €30 for an ad which stayed live until the car was sold, it's now €40 to place an ad for only 30 days. I had a car on there recently (sisters Fiesta). I was double charged for the ad and I had to call a few times and eventually complain to get my money back. I guess this could happen to anybody once, but I was also double-charged for the previous ad I had placed with them about 18 months earlier!!

I had no genuine calls about the car (which isn't Carzone's fault obviously) but I had a number of scammers call, which was irritating. However, the highest no. of calls I had was from the Carzone sales team, who were trying to sell me a premium ad to improve my chance of a sale. They called on four seperate occasions within the 30 day ad time. I had to tell them to stop calling me. I got the impression they just wanted my money and they didn't care if my car sold or not.


----------



## daithi28 (5 Jan 2009)

Mahons said:


> hey,
> 
> I've put my car up for sale on carzone two days ago, no calls as of yet, one email asking if I'd be interested in a straight swap. Told them I'd swap for cash, no response ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Every time your ad is clicked on it is recorded on the counter. Viewing the 8 photos within your ad will not advance the counter any further.


----------



## Mahons (5 Jan 2009)

daithi28 said:


> Every time your ad is clicked on it is recorded on the counter. Viewing the 8 photos within your ad will not advance the counter any further.


 
thanks daithi28,

makes me feel a little better I've had 47 views on my car in the last 4 days. I was thinking that was perhaps only 6 possible individuals which could have been me and then the Scammers - I mean "Match Makers" who rang today.


----------



## parkmagic (5 Jan 2009)

I sold a car on it before christmas.  Had it on the market for 6000 in november then took it off carzone and put it back on in Dec for 4000. Sold it to a guy for that price.  Most similar cars on Carzone were priced at 6500 etc.  IMO if your car is not selling reduce the price until it does, unless you absolutly can not afford too.


----------



## parkmagic (5 Jan 2009)

Mahons said:


> thanks daithi28,
> 
> makes me feel a little better I've had 47 views on my car in the last 4 days. I was thinking that was perhaps only 6 possible individuals which could have been me and then the Scammers - I mean "Match Makers" who rang today.


 

Who or what are these match makers as I got a call too, just ignored girl on phone as I kind of knew it must be a scam.


----------



## Mahons (5 Jan 2009)

Yeah I got a girl this morning too. They basically sell you the idea that they have multiple buyers in your area that are looking for your exact car and for a small fee up front they will give your details to their client who may get in touch with you. 

Complete scam, stay well clear. I've sold 4 cars via Carzone and each time without fail, I've received a call from one. Unfortunately my elderly father was selling a Jeep last year and I put it on Carzone for him with his number but completely forgot to warn him about these scams, I think he paid them something like €80-€100.

I'm not in a major panic to sell the car - it's currently the cheapest one on Carzone in Ireland, but unfortunately not the UK.


----------



## franmac (5 Jan 2009)

Probably off topic but I am looking at possibly buying a Hyundai Matrix 2007. Would appreciate any feedback on the reliability and performance of the car.


----------



## TreeTiger (6 Jan 2009)

parkmagic said:


> Who or what are these match makers as I got a call too, just ignored girl on phone as I kind of knew it must be a scam.


This [broken link removed] here might clarify things a bit.  Basically someone phones you up and says they have umpteen buyers for your car (doesn't matter what year, mileage or condition) and all you have to do is pay them about €100 and your phone will be ringing off the hook.  They claim that they make their profit from the finance they provide to the buyers.  But the buyers don't exist and they take your money in full knowledge of this.


----------



## roro123 (6 Jan 2009)

You'd be mad not to check out car auctions at the moment. Fair enough its buyer beware, but the prices on carzone are at least 50% more than the sales I seen last Saturday in Naas. Saw a 2006 passenger Pajero go for 14000. just checked carzone and the same year mileage and colour was 26000.


----------



## BobbyFowler (8 Jan 2009)

I had a '05 Nissan Almera on Carzone & Buy & Sell for about 5 months. I started with the car in or around 11K - eventually to get rid of it, I brought the price down to a bargain basement 6.8K - sold it for 6.6K.  It was only when I brought the price right down that I got any calls (apart from the scammers that is)


----------



## wexcar (9 Jan 2009)

I had mine for sale on carzone all bloody year and couldn't sell it, I need to buy a commerical for our shop and want to get rid of my convertbile as just not practical. I saw an article on theerald last Saturday about a new site - [broken link removed] that lets you submit details of car or cars that you want to buy and details of what your trying to sell. They then send the details to registered garages, think theres about 50 garages or something across the country, and they are supposed to bid for your business. 

I haven't sold mine yet but in fairness got a couple of emails from garages through that site and one is a strong contender, especially with the market the way it is I may as well take the hit on the trade in I think.


----------



## Mpsox (9 Jan 2009)

roro123 said:


> You'd be mad not to check out car auctions at the moment. Fair enough its buyer beware, but the prices on carzone are at least 50% more than the sales I seen last Saturday in Naas. Saw a 2006 passenger Pajero go for 14000. just checked carzone and the same year mileage and colour was 26000.


 
Merlin car auctions allow you to subscribe to their auction results, think the charge is €10 a month or something like


----------

